# Trailhead vs. Vertex



## Seuchenpaul (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand die wesentlichen Unterschiede der beiden Modelle nennen? Und würde jemand zuschlagen falls er günstig an ein Trailhead käme? 

Danke im Voraus. 
Grüße


----------



## bikemammut (10. November 2005)

Gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Modellen?
Wer Infos hat, bitte her damit!
grüße
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. November 2005)

hab jetzt leider nicht genug Zeit um ausführlich zu posten aber schaut doch einfach mal bei www.bikeaction.de nach


----------



## bikemammut (10. November 2005)

...das trailhead wird dort nicht mehr zu finden sein, schließlich hat das Modell schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Vielleicht postest du doch einmal !?!?

gruß
aus
berlin


----------



## s.d (10. November 2005)

aber hier: http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2003/sport_hardtail/sport_hardtail.aspx  

das Vetex ist hald meiner meinung nach noch hochwertiger und auf Marathon bzw CC ausgelegt und ein richtiges  Sportgerät wobei das Trailhead ja auch die ST3-Geometirie aber  miderwertigere Komonenten hat.


----------



## ctwitt (26. November 2005)

Hi, ich fahre Marathon Rennen mittel und Langstrecke mit meinem Vertex TSC mit Marz. Marathon SL und 120 mm Vorbau. Gradem Lenker und RF Forged Kurbel sowie Sram X0. Un d es ist total super mit diesem Rad zu fahren. Einfach ein geniales Sportgerät. 

Benutze im Training ein Element 70 und hatte früher auch ein Slayer. Aber am geilsten ist das Vertex. Wenn Du schnell sein willst dann Vertex!


----------

